# Bellator Spike bound?



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

I saw this in an article this last week on Yahoo Sports. For right now Bjorn Rebney is saying that he is good with sticking to MTV2 as Bellator's home. The broadcast deal is good through March of 2014. However, someone in the article mentioned that MTV2's parent company Viacom may end up attempting to renegotiate the deal and move Bellator to Spike in order to fill the programming gap that the UFC will leave effective this next year. This is something that I can honestly see on both sides as Bellator basically has MTV2 to themselves cause of a lack of any other programming on that channel and Spike still wanting something to fill in. Thoughts?


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

I hope they switch to Spike because that way I can actually watch Bellator. :confused05:


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

You don't have MTV2? Well that is part of the reason why one of the people in the article argued for their changing to Spike. We will see after this season of Bellator cause Viacom might want to renegotiate after this season to transfer them.


----------

